# Master's in Engineering Management Decision



## triguy89 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello all, I am a senior civil engineer graduating from VA Tech with my B.S. degree this May, yikes.

I applied to 4 schools' Master of Engineering Management programs. I have made it into Cornell, Johns Hopkins, and Duke. I am still waiting on Carnegie Mellon. If you were interviewing me next year, what program would look most impressive to you? I am struggling with the decision... any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## solomonb (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, congratulations! Being able to walk out of VT and be accepted in to 4 very prestigious schools is a very noble achievement. I have not reviewed any of the 4 programs, however, I will. That being said, I would probably look real hard at Carnegie Mellon as my first choice. Why? Carnegie Mellon has a first rate industrial administration program that is a cross between an MBA and a Masteris in IE--- it may not be EXACTLY precise, however, close enuf for this discussion.

What you will learn, I believe is how to couple the engineering with the business side of engineering. This will put you in a very competitive position down the road 2 years from now when you are ready to graduate and try something out here in the real world.

I would take the FE, if you have not already done so. Just another notch in the gunstock. This then allows you to begin the clock on the PE as well.

You may consider working for 3 years before going to graduate school. The rationale here is that the work experience will enhance your academic learning and make the material more relative to what you do and study in class. I can argue both ways in this regard-- 3 years out of school, working, perhaps a husband/wife and possibly some kids, then school--a challenge that increases exponentially as contrasted to now. With jobs hard to land at this point, giving up a job and going back to school may be somewhat difficult as well. Currently being in school, used to studying and being a student, grinding out a graduate degree before you hit the field has some logic as well.

Before you make a final pick of the schools, I would have the admissions committee tell you what the kids that just graduated are now doing-- why kinds of jobs they got, where they got them and how much money they are making. Money is not the only factor in job selection, however, it is a factor. I would try and see if you can get 5-7 grads, each, from last years class and visit with them. What did they like/not like about the program. What would they do differently retrospectively now that they have had the benefit of the graduate experience? What do they wish that they would have done that either they did not do, or was not available to them?

At the end of the day, the final decision is yours and yours alone. KNowing what you want to do after grad school plays a big factor, in my mind, about where you go to grad school. Questions-- just ask!


----------



## solomonb (Apr 17, 2011)

As I review my post--another factor that merits consideration and thought is why you are getting a graduate degree? This is NOT a trivial question-- so you need to put some brainpower behind the reason. The rationale is yours and yours alone--however, you are fixin' to spend another $40K for a degree-- what is the ROI on that degree?

Now, I don't want you to overanalyze the situation-- there are many great reasons for a graduate degree-- I have 4 of them and worked hard on every one of them for specific reasons pertaining to each degree--however, that is a question that you should really study.

With jobs tough right now, understand that your new MS may not give you the salary boost that you imagine--that is why I strongly suggested in my previous post to find some previous grads and have a healthy chat with them.

I certainly think that you should go for a graduate degee-- and now is as a good a time as any--just think a little ahead. Again, don't get caught in analysis paralysis-- make a decision and MOVE OUT-- DO SOMETHING--it will work out just fine.


----------



## MadDawg (Apr 17, 2011)

triguy89 said:


> ...and Duke



How can someone from another ACC school even think about going to duke?!


----------



## James3AE (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't mean to bump an older thread... but I earned my ME in Engineering Management from Stevens Institute in Hoboken NJ. It may not be as prestigious as some of the others you mentioned but they have a fine program, and an excellent Webcampus.

I echo the other sentiments of working for a while before you start the Masters Degree, and even possibly doing it while you are working (in a few years) The reason being, I think this field in particular would be benefited from having practical experience in a field of engineering, as well as working on various types of projects. You can apply the classroom stuff to what you're doing at work, and take real world examples back to the classroom to pick apart and analyze. I found the other students in my classes that were either doing a joint BE/ME program, or went straight through from a bachelors degree were not able to do this effectively. There is a lot to be gained from seeing the classroom concepts in action, and especially the misapplication of these concepts!

While is is difficult, there is also some value to working full time and doing the ME on the side. Number 1, you may get an employer to pay for it, as I was lucky enough to do, and number 2 you again get to see practical application in your real job. It might take a bit longer, but you will be able to continue to advance your career during that time, rather than waiting another year or two to enter the job market.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Jun 11, 2011)

James3AE said:


> I don't mean to bump an older thread... but I earned my ME in Engineering Management from Stevens Institute in Hoboken NJ. It may not be as prestigious as some of the others you mentioned but they have a fine program, and an excellent Webcampus.
> I echo the other sentiments of working for a while before you start the Masters Degree, and even possibly doing it while you are working (in a few years) The reason being, I think this field in particular would be benefited from having practical experience in a field of engineering, as well as working on various types of projects. You can apply the classroom stuff to what you're doing at work, and take real world examples back to the classroom to pick apart and analyze. I found the other students in my classes that were either doing a joint BE/ME program, or went straight through from a bachelors degree were not able to do this effectively. There is a lot to be gained from seeing the classroom concepts in action, and especially the misapplication of these concepts!
> 
> While is is difficult, there is also some value to working full time and doing the ME on the side. Number 1, you may get an employer to pay for it, as I was lucky enough to do, and number 2 you again get to see practical application in your real job. It might take a bit longer, but you will be able to continue to advance your career during that time, rather than waiting another year or two to enter the job market.
> ...


I would like to expand on and amplify a few things that the previous responders noted. You need to understand what type of job you want to do in your 3-5 year plan down the road and start working to that goal. Understand that if your goal is to work at a large corporation as an engineering manager, you will not walk in there and get that job based only on your new masters degree. You will still have to put the time in at the company first. I have always worked for large manufacturing corporations so this is the area I am most familair with. Maybe you could walk in to that role at a smaller company, but I am not convinced of this. When you graduate with your masters (assuming you went straight into the program this fall) what type of job would you be looking for when you graduate in a year or so? You won't have any signifcant "real world" experience to be a manager over other engineers so that is questionable and you could be labeled as over qualified for an entry level position because some might think you are only interested in an entry level position to get experience for your next job at the enxt company.

I'd recommend that you lay out your 3-5 year plan and determine what you want to do in that time frame. You went to a greeat school so your employment opportunities should be good even in a down economy. Acquiring your masters while you are working is tough (even tougher if you have a family) but might work better with the flow of getting experience in the engineering world.


----------

